# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Eşref Bitlis,muavenet skandalı ve kurtuluş formülümüz..!

## akazkisbo

Bir önceki yazımda Turgut üzal ile üekiç Güç arasındaki gerilimi aktarmaya çalışmış üzalın sanılınalın aksine şİMDİKİLERİNE nazaran biraz daha masum olduğunu anlatmaya çalışmıştım.Bir başka anlatmaya çalışmış olduğum şey ise ABD nin bölgede kurdurmak istediği Kürdistan Devletçiği idi.Bunu başarmak için ABD elinden gelen her fırsatı değerlendiriyor hatta kendi kendine FIRSAT lar (!) oluşturuyordu bir takım bahaneler uydurarak.

Bu Kürdistanın önündeki tek engel sizinde tahmin ettiğiniz gibi Türkiye idi.Türkiyenin onayı olmadan değil burada Kürt Devleti kurmak kuş bile uçurmak imkansızdır.Ama teslimiyetçi ve batı güdümlü hükümetler sayesinde cihan devleti olmuş bir Milletin yeni kurduğu bu üLKE 80 yılda PARYA haline geliyor bölgede oluşan olaylar karşısında ACZ içinde politikalar üretiyor duruma hiç müdahil olamıyoruz.Bu Kürt Devleti zırvalığında da BOP denen Siyonist oyunda da maalesef satılmış hükümetler sayesinde sessiz bir durumda bakıyoruz hatta Kürdistan ve Bop için rol bile üstleniyoruz..

Buna bir tek Eşref Bitlis PAşA resmi olarak askeri ve yetkili düzeyde meydan okumuş Kürt Devletçiği buralarda kurulamaz demişti.Ondan sonra gelen ne bir yetkili,nede askeri kadememizden bir yetkili Kürt Devletine karşı resmi olarak bir KARşIT görüş beyan etmedi.Zaten bunun akabinde Eşref paşamız hunharca şEHİT ediliyor,uçağı düşürülüyor ve ABD nin bölgeye yıllarca konuşlanmasındaki tek engel ortadan kaldırılıyordu.

Bu vahim olaydan evvel Eşref Paşa kuzey ırağa özellikle SALADDİN bölgesine sık sık uçuşlar yapıyor,bölgeyi denetliyor her türlü tedbiri alıyordu.şehit edilmesinden evvel Eşref Paşa ABD uçakları ve helikopterleri tarafından çok kez TACİZ edilmiş,fakat bu basına yansıtılmamıştı.üünkü Eşref Paşa durumun vehametini kavrayabiliyor Türkiyemizi zor durumda bırakacak herhangi bir aceleci kararlardan kaçınıyordu.

Rahmetli Eşref Paşaya taciz sadece havada olmamıştı..

Eşref Bitlis paşa dolaylı olarak değil direkt olarak ABD ye burada Kürt Devletçiği kurulamaz dediği için Siyonist yahudiler tarafından MİM lenmiş ve sık sık taciz edilmişti.Havada yukarıda da bahsettiğim gibi IRAK a giderken ABD uçakları ve helikopterleri tarafından taciz edildiği gibi karada da denizde de taciz ediliyordu hatta savaş sebebi sayılabilecek davranışlarda bulunuyordu abd..

Bunun bir örneği ise 2 ekim 1992 yılında yapılan ortak NATO tatbikatında Türk Deniz Kuvvetlerine ait TCG MUAVENET muhribini KAZA !!!!!! ile bombalayarak yapıyor,hem Eşref paşaya gerekli MESAJI-UYARIYI veriyor,hemde Türkiyemize MEYDAN okuyarak kurmaya çalıştığımız Kürt Devleti için bizimle savaşmayı göze alıyormusunuz sorusunu dile getiriyordu dost (!) ve müttefik (!) Siyonist AMERİKA..!

Bunun öncesinde Eşref Paşanın burada Kürt Devleti kurulamaz,kurdurtmam sözlerine karşılık olarak eski CİA Türkiye masası şefi Graham Füller ne diyordu şöyle bir hatırlamakta fayda görüyorum.

ğğEğer Ankara bu süreci (Kürt Devleti kurulma sürecini kasdediyor) durdurmaya çalışırsa,ortaya çıkacak sonuç tehlikeli ve masraflı olabilirğğ

Nedir bu cümlenin anlamı,ne anlamalıyız bundan?.Anlamı şudur.Biz buraya Kürdistanı kuracağız ve sizde yardım edeceksiniz.Eğer aksi durumda bunun FATURASINI çok ağır bir bedelle ödersiniz.üdetiriz.Yani ya yanımızda olursunuz,yada karşımızda deyiveriyordu inceden Graham Füller denen kahpe..!.Bunun ORTASI yok diyordu.

Türk Deniz Kuvvetlerine ait TCG MUAVENET muhribini sözde kaza ile vurarak ağır bir bedel ödetmişti ABD ülkemize.Hem Ordumuzu yokluyor,hemde yavaş yavaş Devlet-i ebed müebbeti şiar edinmiş vatan evlatlarını tasfiye ediyordu.Amerika bu muavenet olayından sonra Eşref Paşa PKK çapulcularını ve Kürtleri denetlemek üzere ırağa gitmesi için bindiği uçağı düşürerek askeri düzeyde ilk TASFİYESİNİ gerçekleştiriyor sonra BASINDAKİ bir takım ANTİ ABD cileri ortadan kaldırıyordu.Uğur Mumcu ile başlayan gazeteci ölümleri,hablemitoğluna kadar devam ediyor.

Sözü fazla uzatmadan muavenet skandalını aşağıya yazıyorum dikkatlice okuyup ülkemizde nelerin çevrildiğini anlamanızı tavsiye ediyorum.üünkü bu üLKE bizim,bizden başka sahip olanı yok artık..

MUAVENET OLAYI (Aydoğan Vatandaş-ARMAGEDON Türkiye-İsrail gizli savaşı)

2 ekim 1992 tarihinde Türk Deniz Kuvvetlerine ait TCG MUAVENET muhribi ,katıldığı NATO tatbikatının ara safhası bittikten sonra,intikal seyri esnasında,ABD nin SARATOGA gemisinden atılan iki güdümlü mermi ile vurulmuştu.Gemiden atılan iki adet SEA SPARROW füzesi geminin köprü üstüne isabet ederek havaya uçurmuş,geminin beyni konumundaki köşk onarılamayacak derecede hasara uğramış ve gemi komutanı Dz.Kur,Yb.Kudret Güngör,vardiya subayı D.z.Tğm.Alpertunga Akan,Tls.Astsb.üvş.Serkan Aktepe,telefoncu ikmal çavuş Mustafa Kılınç ve Topçu Er Recep Akan olmak üzere beş Türk Denizcisi hayatını kaybetmişti.

Abd her ne kadar söz konusu olayığğüzücü bir kazağğ olarak nitelendirsede,dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emekli Oramiral Vural Beyazıt 4 mayıs 1996 tarihinde AKSİYON dergisinde yeralan demecinde Arda Sualpe şunları söylüyordu..:

ğğOlaydan sonra NATO baş komutanı Ankaraya Genel Kurmay Başkanına geçmiş olsuna geldi.şimdiki ABD genel kurmay başkanı Shali Khasvilli.Genel Kurmay başkanı benide çağırdı.Benim içim kan ağlıyor.Shali Khasvilli,bu kazadan dolayı büyük üzüntülerimi bildiririm dedi.Ben daha kaza olup olmadı belli değil.Bir tahkikat yapılır.Kaza olup olmadığı ortaya çıkar.şimdilik kaza demeyelim.Bir olay olarak bunu kabul edelim,belki kasti olabilir dedim.Adam benim sözüme müthiş bozulduğBiz MüTTEFİKİZ !! bunu kaza olarak yorumlamak lazım dediysede,biz dinlemeyip oradan ayrıldık.

Dönemin Genel Kurmay Başkanı Doğan Güreş ise konu ile ilgili AKSİYON dergisinde bakınız neler anlatıyorduğ:


O günleri şöyle gözlerimin önüne getirdim.Vural Paşa komutanım dedi,muavenet muhribini bir Amerikan gemisi vurdu.Ne oldu?.Efendim dedi,sparrowla.Nasıl olur?....Tatbikatın ara safhasındayız dedi.Yani durum alma.Bir ara verilmiş yani bir eğitim için gidiyorlardı.Nasıl olur Vural Paşa dedim.?.şehidimiz?Malesef.Patlama?.Hayır.Nasıl vurdu?.Sea sparrowla.Hava hedefine karşı kullanılabilir.Köprü üstünden vurulmuş.Komutanda orada.Olacak şey değil.Bunu tahkik edelim.Tahkikat heyeti kuralım dedim.Vural Paşada olayın üzerine gitti.üok uğraştı.

Sea sparrowlar çok kontürollü füzelerdir.Anahtarları var onun.Emniyet,açma,atış durumuna getirm (on-of) düğmeleri var.Bu harekat odasında bağlı.şimdi orada da bunun kontürolü var.Ateşleme için evvela bir şeyi açmak lazım.Ateşlenene kadar birkaç işlemden geçmesi gerekiyor.Evvela bunu on durumuna getireceksin.Savaş harekat merkezinde amiri var.Bir komutanı,bir kumandanı var.Hatta ve hatta bu gibi şeylerde,gurup komutanı komodora kadar gider.Bütün bunlar aşılmış.O zaman dedim yanlış bir ateşleme mi olmuş?.Tabii Beyazıt Paşa iyi bir denizci.Komutanım dedi böyle şey olmaz!.(4 mayıs 1996 Aksiyon Dergisi Arda Sualp)

KAZA İHTİMALİ SIFIR

Olaydan 28 gün sonra,19 ekim 1992 de gazeteci-yazar Zeki Kentel füzeler konusunda uzaman,eski bir ordu mensubu tarafından kendisine gönderilen bir mektubu köşesinden aynen yayınlıyordu.Söz konusu yazıda olayın kaza OLAMAYACAĞI en ince ayrıntılara girilerek,üstüne basa basa vurgulanıyordu.:

ğğBen bir zamanlar Uzay Araştırmalar Merkezi (NASA) nin içinde güdümlü füzeler üzerine eğitim görmüş emekli bir ordu mensubuyum.ğğ

2 ekim 1992 günü Ege denizinde sürdürülmekte olan NATO kararlılık gösterisi 92 tatbikatı sırasında saratoga uçak gemisinden bir biri ardına fırlatılan iki sea sparrow füzesi donanmamızın güçlü muhribi muavenetin kaptan köşkünü havaya uçurdu.Olayda gemi komutanı olmak üzere beş denizcimiz şehit oldu,11 denizcimizde yaralandı.Muhrip büyük bir olasılıkla hurdaya ayrılacak.Olayın üzerinden haftalar geçti.Henüz inandırıcı bir açıklama yapılmadı.

Her ne kadar açıklama yapılırsa yapılsın,bana aksini kanıtlayacak uygulamalı bir similasyon yapılmadıkça bu olayın ancak ve ancak kasıtlı,önceden tasarlanmış ve incelikle hesaplanmış bir düzenin bir parçası olduğuna dair inancımı değiştirmem mümkün değildir.

Bu olayda tirilyonda bir dahi olsa kaza olma olasılığı yoktur.Sea sparrow basit bir topun namlusundan çıkan ve bıyık bükümü ile yönü ve mesafesi verilen bir gülle değildir.Sea sparrow gerek rampasında gerekse hedefine uçarken görevini tüm koordinatları ile en ince ayrıntılara kadar bilen akıllı ve çok yetenekli bir füzedir.

Konuyu teknik bir ayrıntıya girmeden açıklamaya çalışalım.Hareketli düşman hedeflerini takip eden radar sisteminin sağladığı bilgiler,mikrondan daha küçük zaman aralıkları içinde yönü,uzaklığı ve tüm koordinatları ile birlikte merkezi işlem ve mermi takip sistemi aracılığı ile rampada atışa hazır bekleyen akıllı sea sparrowa sürekli yüklenir.Sea sparrow ateşlendikten sonra hedefi vuracağı ana kadar oluşan çemberi içinden mikrondan daha kısa sürede kesiklik göstermesi atışı başarısız kılar.üzel bir hedefi olmayan füze kendi emniyet sistemi ile kendini imha eder.Yani hedefe kaza ile gitmez.Hedefe ancak ve ancak kasıtla gidilir.Bu olayda saratoga tüm elektronik ve bilgisayar sistemiyle cinayetin katilidir.Bu bilerek ve kasıtla seçilmiş hedef atışıdır.

Olayın kaza olmadığı,Amerikalı avukat Kirk A GuidryğninTcg Muavenet Davası davacılarına yazdığı mektupta dahada belirginleşiyordu.Guidry mektubunda davanın ğğHukuksal Dokunulmazlıkğğkapsamına alındığını yazıyor ve davanın düştüğünü haber veriyordu (16 ocak 1996)

****************
İşte böyle sevgili okurlar.Başımıza musallat olan ABD belası çok tehlikeli ve katil bir devlettir.Yahudi lobileri tarafından idare edildiği için ABD bu coğrafyada YAHUDİ siyonizmi için yapmayacağı kötülük yoktur.Türkiyemize verdiği hem ekonomik zararı,hem manevi zararı sıralasak yer kalmaz.Yukarıdaki yazıda buna bir belgedir.

ABDğ

Afganistana önce SOVYETLER için yardım etti,sonra SOVYETLER dağılınca bu ülkeyi paramparça etti.Yer altı kaynakları çok olan ve kokain merkezi olan afganistanı işgal ederek bölgede ayağını sağlamlaştırdı.

Sonra saddamı destekleyerek kuveyti işgal ettirdi,kuzey ırağı karıştırarak adeta iki yumurtayı birbirine çarpıştırarak her ikisininde kırılmasını sağlayarak IRAK ı işgal etti.Bir ayağını AFGANİSTAN a atan ABD diğer ayağını IRAK a koyarak kendini iyice sağlamlaştırdı.şimdi sağ eliyle İRAN la oynaşıp duruyor.Her an buraya PENüESİNİ atabilir.Yüzünde sinek gibi dolaşan ve vızılıyan SURİYE yi zaten bir üFLEME ile ebediyete intikal ettirebilir.

Buradan şu sonuç çıkar..

Abd nin SOL eli boş.Onuda eğer bir yere atarsa ki görünüş atacaktır gibi neresi olduğunu siz tahmin edin.

Gün geçtikçe üLKE olarak batağa saplanıyor medeti siyasi PARTİLER den bulmaya çalışıyoruz.Kimimiz SOL da çareyi araken,kimimiz de SAĞDA bilinçsiz PARTİLERDE zaman kaybediyoruz.Amiyane tabir ile SAĞDA-SOLDA kendimizi,her şeyimizi HEBA ediyor,bütün bu olumsuzluklara pirim veriyoruz.Bunun çaresi ne o zaman diye sorarsanız,ben sadece şunu söyleyebilirim..

TüRKLüK BİLİNCİNİ KAYBETMEMEK
İSLAM ve MüSLüMANLIKTAN UZAK KALMAMAK

Bu yazının sonuda ABD nin HAVA sahamızı kullanarak uçaklarıyla,helikopterleriyle bizi nasıl TAHRİK ve TACİZ de bulunduğunuda yazacaktım ama bu yazı uzun olunca bir sonraki yazımıza kaldı.şimdilik bunu da not edelim ve bir sonraki yazyı bekleyelim..

Hepiniz ALLAHğa emanet olun..

www.azapaskerleri.net [email protected]

----------

